

The technology behind load testing in the cloud: Loadzen.com - lonelycode
http://www.lonelycode.com/2012/01/10/one-year-and-a-lot-of-swearing-later-loadzen-finally-launches/

======
lonelycode
For those interested, there's $5 free credit for the first 50 sign-ups :-)

[http://loadzen.com/blog/2012/jan/9/5-free-credit-
first-50-us...](http://loadzen.com/blog/2012/jan/9/5-free-credit-
first-50-users/)

------
errkk
Its great to see how much stuff there is going on behind such a useful tool
like this

